# Swedish: I can't stand this food



## Språkliga Möten

I am trying to express some expressions but unsure whether they're correct:

I can't stand some of the food on the menu! (like, i might even vomit if I do.)
  ===> Jag kan inte tåla mat på menyn!


----------



## Södertjej

1:

A: Jag tål inte den maten/de rätterna: I may like it buy my stomach won't digest it, I'm allergic to it or something like that.

B: Jag hatar den/dem. I hate that kind of food.

Those are just two possible and simple alternatives.


----------



## hanne

1. Don't you have "jag står inte ut med..." in Swedish too? Seems to me like it would fit.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

hanne said:


> 1. Don't you have "jag står inte ut med..." in Swedish too? Seems to me like it would fit.




1. Jag står inte ut med... doesn't really fit in this situation. However, if you were served baked beans every day for a week you would end up saying Jag står inte ut med vita bönor en dag till! (I'm totally fed up with them).

Jag tål inte en del av maten/rätterna på menyn. As Södertjej says, this usually mean you're allergic, but you can also use it as a polite excuse to say you hate it.

Jag avskyr... is another way of saying that you hate it, but again, it's not very polite, i.e. not something you would say to those responsible for cooking  or serving it! 

I was brought up very strictly to never say anything negative about the food I was being served, however much I hated it. I don't know if it's a Swedish thing or just my mum, but she would go ballistic if we (her kids) said anything negative about the food she served... If we didn't have anything positive to say, we should just shut up and leave the food on the plate. At least she didn't try to force-feed us! 

/Wilma


----------



## valdo

Hei,
Kansje du kan bruke verbet - "avsky", men spør det våre svenske venner først...!!!

ha det,


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

valdo said:


> Hei,
> Kansje du kan bruke verbet - "avsky", men spør det våre svenske venner først...!!!
> 
> ha det,


As mentioned in my previous post: avsky and hata are both fine, but only in colloquial language when discussing your most hated food with your friends.

/Wilma


----------



## Lugubert

Språkliga Möten said:


> I am trying to express some expressions but unsure whether they're correct:
> 
> I can't stand some of the food on the menu! (like, i might even vomit if I do.)
> ===> Jag kan inte tåla mat på menyn!


Maybe I'm, overly colloquial and/or trying to imitate youngsters, but I might say

Jag bara inte kan med några av rätterna på menyn.

Main sentence stress on "med". "Bara" is almost only to be imagined.

Ja ba'nte kan me' nåra a' rättena på menyn.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Lugubert said:


> Ja ba'nte kan me' nåra a' rättena på menyn.


Strange word order to me, but I'm from Scania, where we say everything differently from the rest of the country:  (bold: stressed)

/Ja' kan baraente *me'* nårra av rätterna på menyn!/

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Skulle det inte vara någgga av ggggätegggna... ?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Skulle det inte vara någgga av ggggätegggna... ?


Fniss! Om g ska föreställa skånskt r, så OK, men det skorrar värst mellan vokaler... (Nu får vi väl på tafsen för att vi går utanför ämnet...)

/Wilma


----------



## dinji

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Strange word order to me, but I'm from Scania, where we say everything differently from the rest of the country:  (bold: stressed)
> 
> /Ja' kan baraente *me'* nårra av rätterna på menyn!/
> 
> /Wilma


In Nyland we would go with something like:
/Ja' bara int' *kan* me' någgra av di dä' rettäna på menyn/

_*bara* _being pronounced with two hasty/fleeting vowels of equally little stress. Main stress on *kan*. Syntactically _*di dä*_ is obligatory for an idiomatic colloquial sentence. It is hard to explain why but it seems to be a question of god rythm or it also may have (??) something to do with a narrower use (in Nyland) of the word _*några*_. 

Some/a number of = några
Some/a bit of = någo'

Do you have some coins? = Har du några slantar? 

but

Do you have some money for me? = Har du någo' pengar åt mej? (=standard Swedish: "..... några pengar att ge till mej")


----------



## Lugubert

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Strange word order to me, but I'm from Scania, where we say everything differently from the rest of the country:  (bold: stressed)
> 
> /Ja' kan baraente *me'* nårra av rätterna på menyn!/
> 
> /Wilma


From your geographical point of view, what about *nånna* for *nåRa*?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Lugubert said:


> From your geographical point of view, what about *nånna* for *nåRa*?


Not sure - I've always regarded that as 'deficient' pronunciation that you get from young children, and not geographically limited to Scania. I might be wrong, so don't take my word for it! 



dinji said:


> Syntactically _*di dä*_ is obligatory for an idiomatic colloquial sentence. It is hard to explain why but it seems to be a question of god rythm or it also may have (??) something to do with a narrower use (in Nyland) of the word _*några*_.


I would agree that in spoken Scanian we also tend to include demonstrative pronouns here and there, and even the odd relative clause, thus getting:
Ja' kan baraente *me'* nårra av rätterna som e' på den dära/hära(*) menyn! or 
Ja' kan baraente *me'* nårra av dom dära/hära rätterna på menyn!

I think it has to do with flow, but also context, and certainly we may use more words or longer expressions in speech that are more or less redundant and usually omitted in written language. This is not exclusive to Scanian or even Swedish.

(*)(Där and här in Scania often transform into dära and hära when followed by a consonant sound, particularly with r.)

I hope you non-native speakers won't feel dazed by these dialectal digressions... 

/Wilma


----------



## Lilla_Stjärna

'Jag kan inte tåla mat på menyn' would be right, yes, but I don't think it would be very polite to tell the people who had made it that =P


----------



## Lugubert

Dô, Lella Stjärna,[/Göteborg]

the OP had 


> I can't stand *some* of the food on the menu!


(my emphasis).

Wilma's (transferred to standard orthography)
"Jag kan bara inte med några av rätterna på menyn!"
covers the bolded part.

By the way, welcome aboard!


----------



## AndersH

Här är ju ett mycket vanligt adjektiv passande, nämligen "äcklig". 

- Jag tycker att några av rätterna på julbordet är ganska ÄCKLIGA!
- FY SKÄMS! Så får du inte säga, tänk på barnen i Afrika.
- Ja men ge leverkorven och lutfisken till dom då!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

AndersH said:


> ...tänk på barnen i Afrika.
> - Ja men ge leverkorven och lutfisken till dom då!


A budding Bob Geldof... 

Seriously, we have assumed all the time that Språkliga Möten finds the food revolting enough to make him sick, not that he's allergic. I know, 'can't stand' implies 'doesn't like' rather than 'is allergic' but it would be nice to have confirmation on this one as it does have a bearing on how you express it. Some food can seem revolting even if you've never tried it before, if it is taboo or simply inedible in your culture. If that is the situation, you might say something completely different, depending on whether you want to be polite or not...

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

I suggested "jag tål inte maten" as the original question was a bit ambiguous and the OP poster used the verb tåla. So far we haven't heard a clarification/confirmation from him/her about this or other threads where I've also asked for a clarification, which makes me wonder...


----------

